# Would you say more feeders?



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey guys,

I have a recently added a few more tracks to my layout. I am starting to notice that one of my engines is stalling in certain areas. Both engines are DCC. One of them is DCC with sound. I suspect that the one with sound is requiring more power and is probably the most likely to stall with the addition of more tracks. I am thinking I should be dropping some more feeder wires. I am on the right track (definitely no pun intended, lol)?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I've got feeders on every separate section of track. You don't want to rely on rail joiners to keep continuity.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, feeders to every section of track seems a bit over the top, at least in the O-gauge world.  I solder the track sections together to solve this issue, then put a feeder every 6-8 feet.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

It was my father's suggestion. He was having trouble at his club layout, when they added feeders to each section - no more issues. I admit it's a bit of overkill, but I'm assured to never have continuity problems (at least due to power not getting to the track)


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, soldering the track sections together eliminates any continuity issues as well.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

On my HO layout I solder all sections with the exception on the switches. I place a feeder at the entrance and exit to each block. My blocks (with the exception of one) are 4-6 feet long. The only reason that I do not solder the switches is that most of the are placed near the start or the end of a block and the feed is just after the switch.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't solder the switches because I want to be able to replace them if necessary. I figure not much goes wrong with the track.


----------



## stuart (Jun 12, 2010)

How do you solder ho track without melting ties? Do you use acid or rosen core solder and flux?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I'm using O-gauge myself, it's tough to melt the steel ties.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

BrooklynBound718,
What controller are you using for your DCC?
Could be your just using all of it's amps?
Soldering and feeders will help.
N scale about 1 1/2 to 2 feet or less
HO scale is every 3 feet or less
Buss lines should never be brought back to the beginning just end them.
stuart,
Always Rosin core silver bearing solder, put a damp cotton balls on either side of the solder joints to dissipate heat.


----------



## TapRoot (Oct 3, 2010)

stuart said:


> How do you solder ho track without melting ties? Do you use acid or rosen core solder and flux?


some will say use flux but after trying it I will never again.....rosin core is OK but solder with silver and REALLY tiny gauge works perfect with a 35 watt solder pen....no melted ties, unless you keep it on longer than needed.....

they have jigs for soldering track to keep them at the right height and stops you from going over the top on solder...
I got one locally for $2 at the hobby shop


----------



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for advice fellas. I am just going to put a few more drop feeders down. I don't really want to solder any Kato track


----------

